# Affordable Drum sanding Finally



## Beginningwoodworker

Nice drum sander.


----------



## X541

I didn't know this unit was around, it would work nicely with my Jet 10in Jointer Planer combo.


----------



## twokidsnosleep

Good buy, nicely done.
I am lusting for the GO459P…12" white drum sander matches my bandsaw


----------



## toddc

I could not live without my drum sander (24" dual head.)

Congrats!


----------



## StumpyNubs

That sure is a great price- I wonder why they didn't just make it 2" wider to match the average planer. It couldn't have raised the price much, and 10 inches is a bit small. But at less than $350, you can't beat it.


----------



## bigike

thanks for the info I looked at one of these but I still might go with a build of my own just to get a bigger size one I know all I need is a little one like this but it's what I want.


----------



## Ken90712

Congrats great score! I have the 18" V drum sander and love it!

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## luckydawg

I want one and also agree with the white!
I love the polar bear series!
Grizzly rules!


----------



## wiswood2

thanks for the reviue.now I can order one, I was wateing for some body to reviue one .I have 11 other grizzly tools. It will fet right in with the other green tools.
Chuck


----------



## PetVet

You will love having a drum sander, good score.
One thing I did to my Perfomax was to purchase the hook and loop kit that Grizzly sells. You cut the loop with the same angle as your paper and stick it to the drum. You then can use the hook and loop paper sold in rolls. I buy it in bulk and cut it to fit. Makes changing paper a breeze, the paper doesn't stretch or overlap as it can without the hook and loop. No burn marks, and my sandpaper is lasting twice as long. It was a cheap upgrade, and you save a lot on the sandpaper by buying it in rolls.


----------



## SonnyGarcia

Cool. Thanks for posting. I need a sanding solution, this is a good start in my search. God bless- Prov 3:5 to you too!


----------



## Dusty56

Pictures are kind of dark , but I think I'm seeing a bracket or support on the opposite side of the motor….is that a closed end there or can you sand wider than 10" by rotating your board ?
Thanks


----------



## sawblade1

Grizzly's website and big book says you can remove this bracket and sand up to 20" but the owners manual is against doing it due to the head possibly moving out of alignment Use your own judgment me personally I wont be sanding anything wider than 8.5 inches so this works out fine for now plus I don't have the room for larger right now


----------



## dbhost

Very nice, and very tempting to pick one up at that price..


----------



## Raymond

I have been looking at the same unit I think I will get one myself. Good Review….Thanks


----------



## Raymond

Interisting Harbor Freight at one time was selling the same unit. I have a PDF of the manuals for comparison. The Grizzly manual is much nicer. I am going to order one (Grizzley) next week.
http://images.harborfreight.com/manuals/99000-99999/99635.pdf

http://cdn8.grizzly.com/manuals/g0716_m.pdf


----------



## sawblade1

Actually I think the grizzly is much better quality than anything out of harbor freight, Sorry for my opinion but after almost getting half my hand sanded from a belt/disc sander (table broke) and other tools that just didn't cut the mustard I learned to stay away from them although I received a Campbell Hausfield 18ga nailer and still have one of their air compressors kicking around Which I will probably kill this year with my HVLP gun. In my opinion the grizzly is a great tool especially for the price


----------



## Raymond

I agree on this one, The HF although looks the same. It appears the fit and finish and the Manual which appears to be outstanding make the choice simple. That and HF don't cary it anymore. But that aside. I think the Grizzley is the clear winner here. Mine is on order. Should be here next week.


----------



## Dustin

It's so cute and tiny. Grizzly is great! I've never put 180 grit on a drum sander though, I'll put 120 and take it the rest of the way with a random orbital. Maybe I'll try the 180, I've got a roll of it laying around somewhere.


----------



## gfarn

I tried to order one of these today and was told they will no longer honor the $345 price. "Due to materal costs going up…it is now $375". They will also no longer honor the $69 shipping cost; "Due to gas costs going up…shipping is now $75".

Not sure where everyone else saw the $345 price but I called in response to the ad in the current WOOD magazine (Sept 11). The ad says "prices valid May 14th - September 25th" and "Prices going up soon. Huge price increases on materials and labor overseas. Buy now to secure prices."

So my question - is this legal or do they need to honor the advertised price, specially considering all the other wording? It does NOT say anywhere in the ad about 'prices are subject to change'.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## cbd23

I was wondering, have you tried sanding a board wider than 10" by removing the support plate on the open end of the drum? I spoke with Grizzly and they said they don't recommend it as it potentially won't sand evenly. Since other open end drum sanders seem to have the same setup, I was wondering if it would work, or if you really can remove the support plate. If you have tried it, how were the results?


----------

